# Burn vom Feuergarten, BH!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It was my first ever trial with a dog from my own breeding, and I couldn't be more proud of Burn for his performance. We've had a lot of changes in the last few months with two big moves across the country, and without as much preparation as I'd like to have had before a trial. We have since joined a new club and made a lot of great new friends, and we're loving the scenery out here. It was an awesome weekend :smile2:







Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

This dog is the best of both of his parents. I wasn't sure I'd ever connect to a dog again like I did to his dam, but he proves to be just that dog every single day. 


Burn vom Feuergarten BH by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats to both of you! What an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That was awesome and he is so beautiful! Great pictures!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats!! 

That's gotta be an awesome feeling to go from planning a breeding all the way to titling! And Burn is a handsome boy to boot.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!! You've worked so hard, this is awesome. We miss you up here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent job with the B/HOT. What a beautiful location for a club. I'll bet it feels good to be training again.


----------

